# S&w 5904



## deersled (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a model 5904 9mm that I am attempting to break down for cleaning. I have removed the slide pin and the slide will not come off? any suggestions?


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have removed the slide stop/release completely from the pistol, it should disassemble into the 2 main groups.

Did you take the magazine out?  Slide won't come out with a magazine in?

Once the slide stop is removed, place the safety into the Fire position before removing the slide.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 13, 2010)

Been there done that and DOH!  Left the magazine in.
Different guns but same effect - bet this is it?


----------



## ev239 (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually taking these 3gen S&W's apart is the easy part.  Pushing down all the levers to get the slide all the way back on can be a bit tougher.  I usually use the slide stop pin the help push that last stubborn one down.


----------

